# TTY (pts) driver problem



## Maelstorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello,

I have noticed a problem with the FreeBSD tty driver in regards to pty devices. It seems that the tty is line buffer oriented which causes problems with some of my software displays. In one program, I have a printf to display "Processing " and then a tail of dots as the processing of data advances. However, this does not display over the network until a \n is received from the program. Then it displays the entire string. I have other software that uses the characters /|\- to display a rotating tick but that has problems as well due to the line oriented nature of the tty buffering.

So my question is this: is there a way to set the tty buffering mode to per character instead of per line?


----------



## mickey (Oct 23, 2013)

Maelstorm said:
			
		

> So my question is this: is there a way to set the tty buffering mode to per character instead of per line?



Have a look at stdbuf(1) and setvbuf(3).


----------



## Maelstorm (Oct 24, 2013)

That did the trick.  Thanks.


----------

